# IronStock beer of choice:



## Frighteners Entertainment

What do you like?


----------



## The Watcher

I like the seasonal brew for Sam Adams.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The Watcher said:


> I like the seasonal brew for Sam Adams.


That's a good choice.


----------



## Revenant

Isn't there a New England area beer called Iron City?

As a loyal St. Louisan, I put a big no on any Anhueser Busch product. Two-timing lying Traitor bastards; I hope they go bankrupt.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Another goo choice.!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll need to get this summed up quickly folks.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Dos Equis Amber, Sam Adams Boston Lager or the seasonal stuff is really good too. I'm not sure that we will be able to swing it this year though. Is it still true that this is the last year for Ironstock? 

are you feeling any better?


----------



## lowdwnrob

Im going with Root Beer. Havent had a drink in over seven years.


----------



## sharpobject

What ?!? no poll for hard liquor???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Revenant said:


> As a loyal St. Louisan, I put a big no on any Anhueser Busch product. Two-timing lying Traitor bastards; I hope they go bankrupt.


Goodness, they must have done a "remake" of one of their beers:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

sharpobject said:


> What ?!? no poll for hard liquor???


If I was going to be there, I'd be of like minds with sharpobject. Who needs beer when you can have whiskey.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Look's like Miller is going to be the beer...?
Light, Draft or straight up?


----------



## Ironman

Now if Capt Morgan made a beer, that would be my choice. So how about a keg of rum?


----------



## Revenant

RoxyBlue said:


> Goodness, they must have done a "remake" of one of their beers:googly:


I guess it wasn't big news elsewhere in the US; I'm amazed. This was a very major piece of business news in the US. AB sold out to a foreign conglomerated and totally screwed St. Louis over. I left a fuller description in your mailbox.



Frightener's Entertainment said:


> Look's like Miller is going to be the beer...?
> Light, Draft or straight up?


Aaaawwwww. I thought Iron City would've been cute.
I'll vote for Lite, cuz it's summer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Revenant said:


> I guess it wasn't big news elsewhere in the US; I'm amazed. This was a very major piece of business news in the US. AB sold out to a foreign conglomerated and totally screwed St. Louis over. I left a fuller description in your mailbox.


You did, indeed:googly: I am sorry to hear what happened - so many people will be hurt.

I don't see much of the news, kind of on purpose.


----------



## Ironman

I've had Iron City beer before, but to be honest, I'm not sure if it is available here. And after reading this, I'm not sure it's available at all?
http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/business/s_629034.html


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ten-Fiddy. Oh wait, I'm not going to be there. :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm thinking Miller Lite may be what will be....?


----------



## Indyandy

I like MGD.


----------



## The Watcher

Is it hard to get Beer there? Cause I will bring some. I know I will bring something else also. I have learned of these dry counties in my travels.


----------



## PerfessorEvil

Am I the lone voice for a good IPA, porter, or stout?  Hmmm... I might have to pick up something on the way.


----------



## Ironman

Yes, beer can be bought here, along with almost other type of liquor you may want. However there are no package sales on Sunday. But honestly, after Saturday night at the Weasel Ball I usually feel as if a platoon of Iraqi soldiers have force marched all the way to Fallujah through my mouth, and a trip to the liquor store is about the last thing on my mind by Sunday morning.


----------



## Zombie-F

PerfessorEvil said:


> Am I the lone voice for a good IPA, porter, or stout?  Hmmm... I might have to pick up something on the way.


I'm also a fan of IPAs but porters and stouts are my absolute favorite.

We should do a beer swap. Bring a six pack of something local to you and we can all trade beers.


----------



## The Watcher

Thanks Ironman, I take my drinking serious. Sometimes I don't drink for a month or 2. So it's not like I have to have it. It is just a special thing to me. One of life's simple pleasures. So I know what you mean about Sunday.I am quiet sure it will be a day of rest for me also.


----------



## Ghostess

I'm bringing LandShark with me, I just like it, a lot.


----------



## Zombie-F

Bring some for me too! What do you like Deanna? We have a local brewery that makes a great IPA, Ale and a Porter.


----------



## Phobos

last year for beer...


----------



## Ironman

Gees Phobos. Okay, yes, there is a lot of beer drank here. But I would bet there will still be some left after Ironstock. It's not like they're going to shut all the breweries down just because there will be no more Ironstock....cut back production a bit maybe, but not quit brewing.


----------



## Ghostess

Zombie-F said:


> Bring some for me too! What do you like Deanna? We have a local brewery that makes a great IPA, Ale and a Porter.


I'll see what else I can find that's good to bring. Was it you Dave that couldn't get Yuengling up there (even though it's brewed up North)? It's a weakling lager, but I like it and aside from Landshark, it's my beer of choice these days. I'm not too much into the heavier ones. I like crisp refreshing beers, like island lagers.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Hey Jeff - I like COLD Beer.....


----------



## mroct31

Zombie-F said:


> I'm also a fan of IPAs but porters and stouts are my absolute favorite.
> 
> We should do a beer swap. Bring a six pack of something local to you and we can all trade beers.


I am way late on this thread but I'd be up for some year round beer swapping! There are things we can all get locally but not nationally and for IPA lovers those of us in California have access to some of the best! 
Racer 5 from Bear Republic is my favorite IPA and my favorite beer period is Pliny the Elder from Russian River which is a DIPA and sensational! 
Russian Rivers regular IPA Blind Pig is also a nice beer.


----------

